# Henry the hav is home (I promise pics)



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

So I picked up Henry yesterday, agonising wait because the plane was delayed for 2 hours! 
Anyway he and his sister got the same flight so they had a bit of a play, the new parents exchanged numbers and we hit the road. They would have had matching pupia harnesses except mine was slightly smaller and I didn't try to get it over his head, opting for another cheap one I have.
Henry was amazing, I decided to strap him into a washing basket so I could pat him ect and he quickly settled when he radio turned on and slept most of the way.
He ate and eventually drank when home, my parents jack russel managed not to eat him. And wasn't frightened at the storm that was happening when we got home 
He slept through the night, he saw me wake up at 5:30 so went out and did everything then back to bed for 2hrs which I don't hint he was happy about but h settled down 
Pottying is ok, he makes me Anxious because he holds his bladder for hours and I keep taking him out with no luck, and doesn't seem o get it when I plonk him on the ugodog. He also pooped in his pen next to the ugodog when I had turned my back


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! He's darling!

I seem to remember blocking the Ugodog in so Brody couldn't wander off it when I took him there for his morning potty, just so I could treat him for getting it right (and lots of praise). He literally couldn't fail since he wasn't coming off until he went. He also isn't a dog who really challenges barriers (cuz he was just blocked in with rubbermaid containers) Once he got that potty on ugodog=treat dynamic in his head, things soared from there. Before that I was finding he'd wander off it and then go.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Excellent baracaiding it is  thanks I will try and find something


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Your little Henry is so fluffy!
Congratulations, how exciting!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Cutie!! We also did some barricading with pieces of cardboard taped to fit around the box. It worked great when we could tell she had to go but was too distracted.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Henry is very cute and I love his name. Good luck with his puppy adventures. 
-Jeanne-


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Henry is adorable! Best of luck with him and more photos as you can


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats! Henry is a cutie!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Henry is adorable. You must be so excited to finally have him home. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, every time I see him I can't believe how small and adorable he is. There is something to be said for a house broken dog, looking forward to playing in the carpet with him ect


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Walk time
















Hot lets have a swim 








And snuggle until I am dry


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

He is adorable - Charlie is so excited that there is another Aussie dog on the forum.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome home, Henry! He's very cute. And it's great he had his sister on the flight with him! Congratulations!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awwww, welcome home Henry, he is adorable!! Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks he is so well behaved, he only whines for a few sec when we go to bed and I put him in the crate, then stays quite the whole night, he gets excited when he sees I m awake but when it is way too early I just stick my fingers in the grate and we sleep again, potty training is going pretty well. And he consistently comes to his name 
When I put him in his pen he whines for a few minutes which is hert breasking but soon stops, when I go over he is either sitting calmly in the corner (waiting or me) or laying in his crate. Not sure if he plays with his toys or not. I am trying to get him used to not being with me 24/7 though as back to work tomorrow and seems happy enough to be left alone for up to 1-2hrs.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Love little Henry. I had to see where you were located when I saw him in the pool since it's getting pretty cold in the states, at least where I am. Sounds like he's doing great, I can totally relate since having Mae for a month now. She too doesn't mind her crate or expen, but I did let her cry it out in the beginning and I'm so happy I did, it calms her down to be in there much less distraction plus Timmy enjoys not getting his ears pulled 24/7  I can usually tell when Mae wakes up at night since I can hear her tail hitting the side of her crate while it wags, but putting my fingers in the door settles her down quick too.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Jen, I wish it was a little colder here, I took them for a 10 min walk before I had to turn around I carried Henry most of the time and it was only 10am! 
I have loved hearin of mae and timmys adventures. I am staying with my parents place for 2 months for work and they have a 13 year old jack russel, they are finally selling in together and I am getting less worried about the jack russel confusing Henry with a rat! She is very much the dominant one but seems to mother it and Henry's tail is constantly wagging, so I think it is ok.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh I know what you mean about the heat. If we aren't out before 8am then Charlie just pants and slouches along next to me. Being mainly black, he just sucks up the heat ......... and it's still just spring!


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah I imagine chalie would be worse (though his colouring is so cute!) just took Henry to the vet (which happens to be my sister in law who suggested a hav) h oly weighs 1.6kg! Other than some tear staining  h is in perfect health


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is so adorable. He reminds me of my Bailey when I first got him. Enjoy it all. The puppy stage goes by so fast.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy to welcome another Henry to the forum! He is adorable as all Henrys are!!! Have fun.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!! he is adorable!!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

What an adorable puppy! I am glad he is home and I love the name you picked for him.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Very cute. I remember when Gibbs was that small.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Henry already went wading he is going to be a water dog!. So darn cute. Your space for him is really nice.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. He is settling in really well, potty training improving, no accidents for a few days, and I am so amazed by how chilled out he is, hasn't even whined for days. Learning to enjoy his crates (treats sometimes fall from the sky when he is there) and when he gets scared he runs to is ex pen, happy to be alone there but also very snuggly little puppy. My only concern is getting him to eat! He is so small already i worry about him no getting enough


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awwwwww!


----------

